# Party Coordinator



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I'm very pleased to announce a new designation for the site's chain of command.

Thanks to Steve, who just created the new designation of Party Coordinator for our Outing Moderator.

He does come with credentials and I will second his ability to throw a great party. 

Congrats Mr Coordinator. (I'm sure this came along with a hefty signing bonus)


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I think he can get the job done. In fact, I may have overbid the job


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Great Choice! Woulda been my 1st choice too!


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

I will enjoy this challenge that has been set forth during my term of office. LOL.

2002 was a terrific year for all of us. Alot of freindships were made between alot of people this year. Alot of knowledge has been freely passed on to others. We need to continue this into the future allowing this wealth of knowledge and frienship to carry on to or current friends and the friends we haven't met yet. What a great thing we have here. Who knows, maybe I can pass this honor on to one of my kids several years from now. Wait.........maybe not.

I will celebrate tonight at the Meet & Greet! 

Anyway, *Lets Party!!*


----------



## Neapolis (Apr 22, 2000)

Here Here, I'll drink to that appointment.

I guess I did this last weekend, I just didn't know it yet.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Steve, how did the interview for this position go?

Can you 'shotgun'? Can you bong a beer? How much does Wisers cost? 

Probably stumbled out of the interview right to the river. But we have the right man for the job.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

if john is the party coordinator where does that leave the rest of us??????????? im sooooooooooooooo jealous. i can party with best of them.... right fellas. i really showed my prowess sat morning in front of the porcelin god. sorry art.


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

Pat,
Here are the answers:

Yes, Yes and $29.99

Thanks



> _Originally posted by gunrod _
> *Steve, how did the interview for this position go?
> 
> Can you 'shotgun'? Can you bong a beer? How much does Wisers cost?
> ...


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

By god, I just looked it up. He's right! $29.99!! 

I raise my glass to the party coordinator!! Congrats John. SOCIAL!!


----------



## Sunfish (Dec 13, 2001)

WOW the only site on the web with its only party coordinator!

Now I'm really scared. John you da man. lol


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Congrats John.
What a gravy position, I wish I had it, I can picture it now,
"But honey, I MUST attend every outing, I'm the Party Coordinator."


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Chromium, congrats on your new title. 20 years ago I might have given you a run for the money but these days I'm just trying to hang on to the brain cells I have left!


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Oh boy, are we in for some outings

Congrat's Chromium


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Does this mean that the MS site now has a Chrome John as Party Coordinator? Congrats on the appointment John. I used to be known as the PC for our staff at school. It's nice to see you younguns taking over.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

*TOGA!*


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

John, were you aware of your new position when you attended the M-N-G Tuesday night? If so, we should have turned over all decisions regarding beverage intake and ordering to you !

Wow, we were in the presence of greatness and didn't even realize it ........... 

SKOAL!


----------

